# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Mrs. RickyNY

## Maru

Hello everyone, my name is Imari, I'm RickyNY's wife. My friends call me Maru. 
After seeing my husband care for his 3 snakes and interact with them I finally came around and started liking them a lot more. I've always liked pets but never thought of a snake. I decided to get one snake for me, one that I will care for and feed. I haven't decided which one but I like "colorful" snakes. Ricky is helping find the right one. 
Because of this, I thought it would be a good time to make my own account and meet the friendly people of this forum instead of reading over my husband's shoulder. Is nice to be here and hope to learn a lot.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (02-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-03-2019),_dakski_ (02-03-2019),_Dianne_ (02-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-03-2019),e_nigma (02-02-2019),_hilabeans_ (02-03-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-03-2019),mandymg86 (02-04-2019),_MissterDog_ (02-03-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-02-2019),_zina10_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Welcome Señora bonita!!  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------

Maru (02-02-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-02-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Definitely a big Welcome and Hello!

----------

Maru (02-02-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Welcome Maru.  You'll find plenty in common with us here....I didn't start off wanting or even liking snakes either.  Other animals sure, but a snake?  
Just be careful, they're addicting after just one.  Turns out they're not sneaky & evil, just shy.  And more relaxing than most other pets, with fewer downsides.
They don't need walked in the cold, they won't shred your furniture, & they won't squawk every morning to wake you.   :Wink:   Just peaceful & pretty pets.

----------

e_nigma (02-02-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-03-2019),Maru (02-02-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

Friendly? That's not me, but welcome anyway. :Taz:

----------

e_nigma (02-02-2019),Maru (02-02-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Maru

Thank you, everyone, for your warm welcome.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Welcome Maru!

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Shayne

Welcome!!  Trying to get my wife on here too.  Wish me luck! lol

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-03-2019),Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Welcome !!

I'm also a lover of colourful snakes !


You're spoilt for choice if you want a 'colourful' one .. there aren't too many blue ones around but all the other colours seem to be covered  :Smile: 

Soooo what kind of snake is the more important question ? 
 :Smile: 

Welcome !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Welcome to the forum!!! I'm happy to see you've taken an interest in these awesome animals. 

Definitely nice to "meet" Ricky's (no doubt) better half too, hehehe!!! Just kidding, Ricky is a cool cat despite the whole NY thing.  

But in all seriousness, happy to have you join us.

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Welcome aboard Maru!! Great to have you with us!!

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Welcome Maru!!! Good to have another one join the snake community here... You will find the group very kind and helpful when in need, but already having Mr.Ricky to guide you is a big plus too! Good luck finding your first noodle. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.  :Party:

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## zina10

Welcome Maru  :Smile: 
You will like it here, this is the best forum on the internet. Just a word of caution, snakes are addictive! With both of you into it, you will soon have a house full, LOL !!! 
It doesn't help that all the members here are enablers extraordinaire!  :Razz:

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I'm also a lover of colourful snakes !
> 
> You're spoilt for choice if you want a 'colourful' one .. there aren't too many blue ones around but all the other colours seem to be covered  ...


Actually, they all have a "blue" phase anyway, so that's covered.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    And if you pick a type that specializes in iridescence, that's really cool too.   :Cool:

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),Zincubus (02-03-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Actually, they all have a "blue" phase anyway, so that's covered.     And if you pick a type that specializes in iridescence, that's really cool too.


Mmmmmmmm  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hilabeans

Welcome Maru!  

I'm on the flipside and slowly bringing my husband around to the hobby.  He never in a million years thought he'd have a pet snake in the family, but has fallen in love with our BP and is all for a #2 at some point.  

As you've been appropriately warned, it's an addiction.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2019),Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Maru

> Welcome !!
> 
> I'm also a lover of colourful snakes !
> 
> 
> You're spoilt for choice if you want a 'colourful' one .. there aren't too many blue ones around but all the other colours seem to be covered 
> 
> Soooo what kind of snake is the more important question ? 
> 
> ...


I was looking today and I think it might be a Jungle Carpet




> Welcome Maru 
> You will like it here, this is the best forum on the internet. Just a word of caution, snakes are addictive! With both of you into it, you will soon have a house full, LOL !!! 
> It doesn't help that all the members here are enablers extraordinaire!


LOL, I know. Ricky told me he was only getting one snake and now he has three.




> Welcome Maru! 
> 
> I'm on the flipside and slowly bringing my husband around to the hobby. He never in a million years thought he'd have a pet snake in the family, but has fallen in love with our BP and is all for a #2 at some point. 
> 
> As you've been appropriately warned, it's an addiction.


Best of luck with your husband, just take it slow and more than likely he will come around.


And to everyone else, thank you for posting a welcome.

----------


## Zincubus

Albino Royal 

Pied Royal 



Snow Boa ( or even an Albino)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-03-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

> Albino Royal 
> 
> Pied Royal 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Boa ( or even an Albino)
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow Zinc! Are you a mind reader? 
Maru was looking at pictures of snakes last night and she liked an Albino and a Pied just like the ones you posted.  :Good Job:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maru

I've spent a lot of time looking at photos in the Member's Gallery and it has helped me so much in my decision. There are some BP morphs that I didn't know existed.
So, thank you Zinc and to every member that has shared with us newbies pictures of your amazing specimens. I think I have changed my mind from a Jungle Carpet to a Pied.

I'm happy to be a member of this forum where I can make new friends and learn a lot from you guys  :Wink:

----------


## Zincubus

> Holy cow Zinc! Are you a mind reader? 
> Maru was looking at pictures of snakes last night and she liked an Albino and a Pied just like the ones you posted.


Those three are mine  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-04-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> I've spent a lot of time looking at photos in the Member's Gallery and it has helped me so much in my decision. There are some BP morphs that I didn't know existed.
> So, thank you Zinc and to every member that has shared with us newbies pictures of your amazing specimens. I think I have changed my mind from a Jungle Carpet to a Pied.
> 
> I'm happy to be a member of this forum where I can make new friends and learn a lot from you guys


There are a few Pieds .. normal Pied , high white like mine , low white ( very little white ) .. there may be a few others .. Pastel Pied rings a bell ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-04-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Welcome! 

If you're looking at pieds... here's pics of my juvenile pied, complete with emojis. 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-04-2019)

----------


## Maru

> Welcome! 
> 
> If you're looking at pieds... here's pics of my juvenile pied, complete with emojis. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous Pie  :Good Job:

----------

_pretends2bnormal_ (02-04-2019)

----------


## Maru

> Those three are mine 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zinc, why don't you send me the Pie for a few months so I could practice until I get mine?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

Zincubus (02-04-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Zinc, why don't you send me the Pie for a few months so I could practice until I get mine?


I'll try and smuggle him past the borders when we visit Florida in a couple of months  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-05-2019)

----------


## Ax01

hello Maru and welcome! i love your name. it reminds me of 1) the film Amores Perros and 2) the Sanrio characters Badtz-Maru and Hana-Maru. glad u convinced Ricky to get another snake (for yourself), maybe u will convince him to change his forum handle to Mr. Maru. lol   :Wink:

----------

Maru (02-08-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

> maybe u will convince him to change his forum handle to Mr. Maru. lol


Hell no AX, I used to like you, buddy.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Maru

> hello Maru and welcome! i love your name. it reminds me of 1) the film Amores Perros and 2) the Sanrio characters Badtz-Maru and Hana-Maru. glad u convinced Ricky to get another snake (for yourself), maybe u will convince him to change his forum handle to Mr. Maru. lol


LOL that is so funny   :ROFL:

----------


## Ax01

> hello Maru and welcome! i love your name. it reminds me of 1) the film Amores Perros and 2) the Sanrio characters Badtz-Maru and Hana-Maru. glad u convinced Ricky to get another snake (for yourself), maybe u will convince him to change his forum handle to Mr. Maru. lol





> Hell no AX, I used to like you, buddy.


ok u can be the bad boy penguin Badtz-Maru.




> LOL that is so funny


and u can be the sweet seal Hana-Maru.



Mods make it happen!   :Wink:

----------

Maru (02-06-2019)

----------

